# Which new technology do you think will be big in the future?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government has invested a lot of money into new technology - which technologies do you think will be big in the future? Which will attract the most employment in years to come?


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

I feel Computerized Systems will still be on top of the chart so some of the jobs which will still be in demand : Network engineers, Systems Administrators, Programmers. More use of technology means more data therefore the Database Designers etc will create more jobs in that section.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree and I think as demand for high tech employees grows we will see the need to bring in more and more overseas workers. This at a time when the government, and unions, are looking to crack down on 457 visa numbers.

If you have high tech computer skills in Australia I think you will find yourself in a very strong position going forward


----------



## djjase (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think so, at the moment the IT industry is moving jobs offshore - sure in a few years after all the systems fail and nothing works then they might come back.

At the e-Government conference in Sydney at CeBIT they were talking all about Cloud and Big Data - they are the things they are working on at the moment


----------



## roggermclean (Jul 21, 2013)

defiantly the IT field will grow up as its going


----------

